# تمور خلاص القصيم من إنتاج مزارع القصيم الفاخرة



## خلاص القصيم (9 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..،

يوجد لدينا تمور خلاص القصيم من إنتاج مزارع القصيم الفاخرة حبه كبيرة 

بأسعار ممتازة عن السوق كرتون خلاص القصيم 8 أكياس في الكرتون كل كيس فيه كيلو 

 يعني 8 كيلو في الكرتون قيمة الكرتون بإذن الله إليك بـ150 ريال فقط ولمن يريد يتكسب منها

أو يتاجر بها نحن وبعون الله نساعدة بأسعار تنافسية عن السوق شريطة أن يكون طلبة فوق الـ 50 كرتون 

اتركم مع الصور 












































للطلب عبر الـوات ساب أو الاتصال





0555531649
ابومحمد

أسال الله لنا ولكم الرزق الحلال المبارك فية ​


----------



## العهد الرائد (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: تمور خلاص القصيم من إنتاج مزارع القصيم الفاخرة*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------

